

Immigration Reform: A Catalyst to Strengthen America - denzil_correa
http://www.fwd.us/gautam

======
trey_swann
Written by Gautam Sivakumar, founder of Medisas (YC W13).
[http://www.medisas.com/](http://www.medisas.com/)

Great piece! I love the line "A start-up is like a seed, that can be planted
anywhere you want. Why would you not choose to plant that seed in the most
nutritious soil?"

